# Nightride Tourentreff



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Da hier ja die Aufrüstung mit Lampen rasend voranschreitet und in anderen Unterforen es auch einen Tourentreff fürs Nightride gibt, mach ich doch mal einen hier auf. 

Wie siehts aus dieses Wochenende hier in Owl?
Ort ist mir egal, Uhrzeit...wenns dunkel ist


----------



## slang (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
generell ne schöne Idee. 
Nur hast dir mal die Wetterprognose für das kommende WE angeschaut?

Sich bei Regen/Graupelschauer tagsüber zum Radfahren zu motivieren fällt ja schon schwer genug. Das dann auch noch bei Dunkelheit, mit entsprechend noch mal nen paar Grad weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> generell ne schöne Idee.
> Nur hast dir mal die Wetterprognose für das kommende WE angeschaut?
> 
> Sich bei Regen/Graupelschauer tagsüber zum Radfahren zu motivieren fällt ja schon schwer genug. Das dann auch noch bei Dunkelheit, mit entsprechend noch mal nen paar Grad weniger...



Hihi   - da bist Du bei Surfjunk aber an der völlig falschen Adresse.

Komplette Ignoranz der Jahreszeit, Temperaturen und etwaiger Niederschläge! 
Dafür isser bekannt ....

Aber Surfjunk: Nach Deiner Schadensbilanz des MTB nach der letzten Tour - fährste mit dem Rad Deiner Frau oder alles wieder gut??

Later
chucki_bo (der sicher NICHT mitfährt...Angst)


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Ich gebe ja zu das ich gestern Abend um 0:02 nicht mehr nach dem Wetter geschaut zu haben 
Aber nichts des so Trotz will ich Nighrides 

Wenn nicht dieses WE dann ein anderes.
Diese Woche kann ich auch in der Woche.

Also immer man rein hier wer fahren will.

@ChuckischönwetterMTBler 

Hatte ja auf Fb schon geschrieben das es der Felgenstoß war.

Habe jetzt mal mit einem LRS Bauer Kontakt aufgenommen.
Preislich kommen wir da gut mit meiner Wunschkombi hin.
Blöder finde ich die fette Beule unterm Trettlager, aber im Bikemarkt ist ein S-Works Carbon in Schwarz drin.
Und bei Bernd habe ich mal gefragt was der Umbau auf Evo kostet.

Ich weiss nur noch nicht wie ich das meiner Frau beibringe


----------



## criscross (18. Januar 2012)

dann lass und uns doch heute fahren,

so ab 17h ist es doch schon dunkel genug 

und noch nicht ganz so kalt.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Ok, wo?


----------



## poekelz (18. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Blöder finde ich die fette Beule unterm Trettlager, aber im Bikemarkt ist ein S-Works Carbon in Schwarz drin.
> Und bei Bernd habe ich mal gefragt was der Umbau auf Evo kostet.
> 
> Ich weiss nur noch nicht wie ich das meiner Frau beibringe



*Lustig hier bei die Neidreit Monkenbaikers!*

@Surfjunk: Haha - du und Carbon!  Alu hat nur ne Beule, sieht nich toll aus, aber wir sind ja auch eine Eisdielenbiker, gelle? Aber Carbon hat nach so einer Nummer innere Schäden (z.B. Delamination), die man nicht mal sehen kann und irgendwann fratzt dir das Gewebe unterm  Hintern zusammen. Ein Carbon-Enduro ist für mich eindeutig ein Eisdielenbike.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Manno, ich will auch ein Eisdielenbike so wie du  

Ach was, der Rahmen ist sowieso in M.
Das einzige in Carbon wäre mal ein Mojo HD 

Ich sehe das aber auch kritisch im Endurobereich.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

So jetzt.

Erster Sinnvoller Eintrag im Tourentreff.

Criss und ich treffen uns heute um 17 Uhr in Lübbecke zum Nightride.

Treffpunkt ist:

Am Strubberg 30
32609 Hüllhorst

oder

52.287483,8.627969

Wir fahren eine lockere Runde also immer man ran hier mit den Mitfahrern


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Januar 2012)

*Mal im Ernst:

*Was schockt Dich ne Beule UNTERM Tretlager?? Ich hab noch nie unter mein Tretlager geguckt (außer als ich die Rahmennummer abfotografiert habe).
Und Deine Unterseite sehe ich nur, wenn Du mal wieder samt Rad auf dem Rücken liegst... Wen störts???

Eher würde ich mir Gedanken um deine leckenden Bremsleitungen machen oder?? 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> So jetzt.
> 
> Erster Sinnvoller Eintrag im Tourentreff.
> 
> ...



1700h - Halbtagsjobber oder Privatiers???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Der eine ist Urlauber, und ich habe meinen Flug nach Nürnberg heute verpasst also Homeoffice.


----------



## poekelz (18. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Manno, ich will auch ein Eisdielenbike so wie du



Ich habe doch ein Zahnarztbike, wie du jüngst festgestellt hast.

Für Eisdiele ist es nicht bunt und stylish genug.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2012)

Sooo der nette Herr Surfjunk möchte einen Nightride haben - den kann er bekommen! 

Los geht es wohl am Freitag oder Sonntag Abend, eine genaue Uhrzeit ist noch nicht angepeilt.
Besteht bei euch Interesse?



LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Januar 2012)

Also, wenn es schon nach mir geht  dann würde ich gerne mal Lutthersche Egge by Night fahren. 

Geb mich aber auch mit Lübbecke zufrieden....


----------



## Xeleux (23. Januar 2012)

also ich hätte wohl auch lust auf´n nightride ... vorrausgesetzt es ist von oben trocken


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2012)

Mir ist das wurscht wo wir fahren. Lutthersche Egge kann ich gerade nicht zuorden, bin ich globe noch nicht gefahren, aber von mir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (24. Januar 2012)

Moin. 
Treffpunkt Bergkirchen und dann Richtung Osten bis zur Lutthersche Egge und zurück. 
Sehr geile Naturtrails. 
Wenn wir dann noch Lust haben können wir noch kurz den Schnellen Peter mitnehme. 
Bestimmt sehr Lustig, hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut.


----------



## poekelz (24. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin.
> Treffpunkt Bergkirchen und dann Richtung Osten bis zur Lutthersche Egge und zurück.
> Sehr geile Naturtrails.
> Wenn wir dann noch Lust haben können wir noch kurz den Schnellen Peter mitnehme.
> Bestimmt sehr Lustig, hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut.



Gerade da einige "Anfänger" dabei sind (und ich zähle uns auch dazu) würde ich auf heimischen Trails bleiben wollen - also Lübbecke. SP wäre mir für einen NR zu unbekannt und auch zu schnell, bzw.  zu langsam mit Lampe.

Mein Vorschlag:
Parkplatz an der B, Barre Trail, evtl. Exit II, dann Wartturm, Turmtrail, Flowtrail und wieder zurück.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Januar 2012)

Hatten wir beim letzten mal auch so gemacht. 
Der Exit II geht auch by Night.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2012)

Ich stecke in den Bezeichnungen Exit II & Flowtrail nicht drin, aber ich finde das man selbst mit einer der kleinen Lampen hier alle Trails recht passabel fahre konnte.

Wo wir fahren ist mir wurscht. Ich würde gerade sogar Samstag den Bikepark Winterberg vorschlagen, von Morgens bis Abends mit anschließendem Nightride!


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wo wir fahren ist mir wurscht. Ich würde gerade sogar Samstag den Bikepark Winterberg vorschlagen, von Morgens bis Abends mit anschließendem Nightride!


 
Hat der denn auf? Wollten die nicht erst wieder Ende April aufmachen


----------



## ohropax (24. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Lutthersche Egge kann ich gerade nicht zuorden


Hä? Ernst?

Ok, es heisst Lutternsche Egge Aber beidseitig, dh sowohl Richtung Bergkirchen als auch Richtung Porta sind einige nette Trails, im wesentlichen naturbelassen. Da bist du noch nie gewesen? Wat ist mit der Jugend los, dass sie ihre Heimat nicht kennt (bzw verkennt und dauern ins Sauerland kachelt 

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## ohropax (24. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut.



Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja für die ganzen kommenden Tage relativ gut aus, Niederschlag quasi nicht zu erwarten, nur die Temperaturen gehen langsam zurück. Ob da schon merklich was abtrocknet? Wenn nicht, du bist da ja eh befreit...

Also ich würde am Wochenende wohl auch mal wieder eine Runde mit drehen, denn ich bin schon länger nicht mehr daheim gefahren. Das bietet sich dieses WE für mich, wo ich ich meine Eltern besuche, ja praktisch an. Ich würde wohl auch ein paar Kollegen aus LK, die hier nicht im Forum sind, da aber sonst auch rumgondeln, antriggern.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2012)

Na da habe ich ja etwas gesagt ...  
Ehrlich gesagt war ich 08/09 mal mitm Hardtail in Porta und dann vor ca. einem 3/4 Jahr die Trails da oben am Gasthaus etc fahren, allerdings eher solo und da habe ich garantiert nicht alle mitgenommen.
Auf dem Zettel steht Porta schon länger, aber so richtig geklappt hats nicht. Meistens lockte der Bikepark mit den Northshores mehr!

Mir ist das Wetter an sich recht egal, ob Schlamm oder Sonne ist mir schnuppe. Nur bei 0Grad möchte ich keine 3-4 Stunden rumgondeln.



LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Januar 2012)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz Jens. Du kennst die Trails net?? 
Rookie??? 

Im Prinzip gibt es entlang des Kamms ab Bergkirchen ne Menge "Parallel-Tret-Singles", die nett zu fahren sind (absenkbare Sattelstütze needful, weil sonst wirds nervig...).

Dann gibts da 2 Singles, ähnlich Turmtrail, allerdings ist der Schanelle Pieter deutlich schneller und flowiger als der obere Teil Turmtrail.

Krause Buche ist eher technisch, weil tlw. steil und engkurvig.

Alles in allem aber solltest Du da mal schleunigst hin (wenn die Trails trocken sind), weil dann gibts bestimmt wieder nen gutes Video! 

_Sörfjank _wohnt da. Meist hat er auch ne Errektion, wenn die Trails um Bergkirchen angesprochen werden. Also Obacht beim NR. 

*ichbinschnellmalweg"

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Januar 2012)

Aber nur ne kleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (24. Januar 2012)

Na klar ne KLEINE... 

was sonst  .......... 

So Mittag....wird nen stressiger Nachmittag schätze ich ... :kotz:


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2012)

Ein wenig habe ich von den zutretenden wohl doch schon gefahren, glaube ich 

Ich denke dieses Wochenende sind die Trails mal fällig! Kommt wer auf eine entspannte aber bergablastige Tour mit? Ob Night oder Tagride ist mir vorerst egal 


Rookie? Nein, nur nicht so alt wie ihr!  *duckundweg*


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Januar 2012)

Ich schrei schon mal vorsorglich HIER!!!

Mir ist es auch egal ob NR oder DR, Hauptsache fahren.

Ps. aber nicht alles schieben, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2012)

Nein, nicht alles 
Aber hetzen darfste dann alleine, wenn du die Runde als Training für deine Enduro-Frankreich-Renn-Saison nimmst


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Januar 2012)

Nein, Nein immer mal locker. 

Was machen wir den nun?

Jens und ich DR an der Luth. Egge?
Und dann noch NR mit alle Mann um Lübbecke, oder wie jetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2012)

Das klingt nicht verkehrt. Tagsüber dann aber Samstags doe Sonntags und es sind alle eingeladen!


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Wann ist jetzt was und wo? Und wer?


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wann ist jetzt was und wo? Und wer?





Kindergarten


----------



## ohropax (25. Januar 2012)

Tagsüber geht bei mir (wie wohl bei vielen) Samstag nicht, Sonntag gerne. Abends alles kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2012)

Ja dann last uns jetzt doch auf Sonntag Abend einigen. 

So Treffpunkt gegen 18-19 Uhr. 

Wo können wir ja noch diskutieren.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Mhh dann muss ich mich wohl der Mehrheit beugen ...


----------



## poekelz (25. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mhh dann muss ich mich wohl der Mehrheit beugen ...



Ok, dann bin ich raus.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Wann würde es dir denn passen? Sonst fahren wir beide einfach ne Runde!


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch egal ob NR oder DR, Hauptsache fahren.



und ergänze dazu:

"Wir können Freitag oder Sonntag Abend fahren, ist mir Wurscht, nur nicht Samstag"

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an


----------



## poekelz (25. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wann würde es dir denn passen? Sonst fahren wir beide einfach ne Runde!



NR kann ich nur Freitag, weil SO bin ich mit Marc in Düsseldorf.

Ideal wäre dann Startzeit 17h am Parkplatz B239 (Nähe Wiehenbrücke) und dann die übliche Runde.

Alternativ wäre aber auch ein traillastiger Dayride am SA Mittag/Nachmittag möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (25. Januar 2012)

So geil hier !! 

POPCORN und Bier bitte. 

Ich wette ein Monatsgehalt, dass keiner von Euch NR 
fährt. Und dass niemals in diesem Thread auch nur ein
einziger Termin klar gemacht wird.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Lass uns mal Freitag den Nightride starten, aber bitte um 18Uhr, okay? 

Dann fahr ich Samstag noch bei nem Kumpel ein paar Runden bergab.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Worum wettest du?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2012)

Sach ma Chucki, den ganze Thread bis nur am Posen und Spamen. 
Kann doch keiner was dafür das du keine Funzel hast. 
Lass uns doch den Spass. 

Und wie du auf der ersten Seite sehen kannst ist auch schon was zustande gekommen.  

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme auch keine Funzel. 

Ja viel Spaß noch.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Mensch, neckt euch doch nicht so! 
Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir mal meine 2te leihen!

Nightride mit nen paar Mann macht bestimmt ordentlich Laune, meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## ohropax (25. Januar 2012)

Also haben wir gleich mehrere Touren, chucki bring schon mal dein Portemonnaie mit, wir teilen fair 

1. Freitag 18:00 B239/Brücke/Parkplatz NR um Lübbecke herum (ich wäre dabei)

2. Sonntag morgens/mittags bei der Lutternschen Egge (ich wäre dabei)

3. Sonntag abends bei der Lutternschen Egge (hmm, NR in dem Gelände nicht ideal oder?)


----------



## Xeleux (25. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Lass uns mal Freitag den Nightride starten, aber bitte um 18Uhr, okay?



freitag passt mir auch super & wetter spielt auch mit


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Ich wähle Nummer zwei 

Zeit und Treffpunkt wär noch gut zu wissen


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Also haben wir gleich mehrere Touren, chucki bring schon mal dein Portemonnaie mit, wir teilen fair
> 
> 1. Freitag 18:00 B239/Brücke/Parkplatz NR um Lübbecke herum (ich wäre dabei)
> 
> ...


 
bei Punkt 2 wäre ich auch dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Meine Fassung:



ohropax schrieb:


> 1. Freitag 18:00 B239/Brücke/Parkplatz NR um Lübbecke herum - dabei
> 
> 2. Sonntag morgens/mittags bei der Lutternschen Egge - dabei
> 
> 3. Sonntag abends NR um Lübbecke - dabei


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mensch, neckt euch doch nicht so!



Nein, nein. Alles gut


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Auch ne feine Sache!   Aber Abends um 18Uhr schon?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin für 1 & 3

Samstag Vormittag mach ich Deister


----------



## ohropax (25. Januar 2012)

Also 1 und 2 werden ja gut angenommen, bei 3 ist es dank Jens' Umdefinition leider nicht mehr klar, wer sich auf welche 3 bezieht 

1 Treffpunkt Ort ist klar, Uhrzeit kann scheinbar auch noch etwas nach hinten verlegt werden für die mit der weiteren Anreise, also eher 19:00.

2 Treffpunkt Ort: obwohl die Lutternsche Egge direkt Parkmöglichkeiten bietet und man mit Maschinen-PS schon Höhenmeter gesammelt hat, schlage ich Bergkirchen Mitte/Bushaltestelle/Restaurant-Wittekindsquelle vor, weil: Man kann zum Schluss einen langen Singletrail mit flottem Ende bis zum Parkplatz fahren. Und am Start kann man nach kurzem Einrollen auf der Südseite einen (bei feuchte knifligen) Singletrail bis direkt zur Lutt-Egge fahren. Zeit: Ich hätte kein Problem mit 9:00, dann könnten alle um 13:00 wieder daheim (bei Muttern  zum Mittagessen sein.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

Tut mir leid 
Plant ihr mal, ich werde wohl so oder so mitfahren können


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Also haben wir gleich mehrere Touren, chucki bring schon mal dein Portemonnaie mit, wir teilen fair
> 
> 1. Freitag 18:00 B239/Brücke/Parkplatz NR um Lübbecke herum (ich wäre dabei)
> 
> ...



Das sind jetzt die Vorgaben!

Demnach wäre ich bei 1 & 3 dabei. 
LE by Night ist bestimmt eine Herausforderung. 

Wenn ihr alle aber lieber Freitag wollt schließe ich mich an.


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Also 1 und 2 werden ja gut angenommen, bei 3 ist es dank Jens' Umdefinition leider nicht mehr klar, wer sich auf welche 3 bezieht
> 
> 1 Treffpunkt Ort ist klar, Uhrzeit kann scheinbar auch noch etwas nach hinten verlegt werden für die mit der weiteren Anreise, also eher 19:00.
> 
> 2 Treffpunkt Ort: obwohl die Lutternsche Egge direkt Parkmöglichkeiten bietet und man mit Maschinen-PS schon Höhenmeter gesammelt hat, schlage ich Bergkirchen Mitte/Bushaltestelle/Restaurant-Wittekindsquelle vor, weil: Man kann zum Schluss einen langen Singletrail mit flottem Ende bis zum Parkplatz fahren. Und am Start kann man nach kurzem Einrollen auf der Südseite einen (bei feuchte knifligen) Singletrail bis direkt zur Lutt-Egge fahren. Zeit: Ich hätte kein Problem mit 9:00, dann könnten alle um 13:00 wieder daheim (bei Muttern  zum Mittagessen sein.


 
marcus,

du scheintst ja nen richtiger Frühaufsteher zu sein 

Ich hab hier vo Bielefeld aus über eine Stunde Anfahrt und würde

daher eher 11h sagen.

Ist immer hin Sonntag !!

und Mittagessen wird auch völlig überbewertet


----------



## ohropax (25. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> LE by Night ist bestimmt eine Herausforderung


Das denke ich nämlich auch, halte ich für eine Gruppe von (dort) unerfahrenen Leute für gewagt.. so als Einstieg.



criscross schrieb:


> daher eher 11h sagen.


hätte ich auch kein Problem mit. Was sagen denn die anderen Leute aus Enger und Bielefeld?

@Reesbergbiker
Wer wäre denn gegen Mittag dabei und wer könnte/wollte auf jeden Fall nur abends? Denn was die hinteren Trails Richtung Porta angeht, bin ich auf keinen Fall Guido-fit, da ich nicht mehr regelmässig daheim bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

11 Uhr waer für mich der früüüühhhhste Termin! 
Ist Freizeit und nicht Arbeit


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Januar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Das denke ich nämlich auch, halte ich für eine Gruppe von (dort) unerfahrenen Leute für gewagt.. so als Einstieg.
> 
> hätte ich auch kein Problem mit. Was sagen denn die anderen Leute aus Enger und Bielefeld?
> 
> ...



Was mich als Reesbergbiker angeht, bin ich raus. Sonntag fahren wir
nach Willingen. 
In den Schnee ... nicht zum Biken 

Spaß viel Euch

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Nur nochmal damit Klarheit herrscht. 

Wir reden jetzt von Sonntag Mittag / Abend, richtig?

Wenn dem so ist dann kann ich nur Sonntag Abend.


----------



## ohropax (26. Januar 2012)

Hinsichtlich Sonntag reden wir schon von Sonntag Mittag. Für Klarheit hier mal ne Umfrage. Bitte dazuschreiben, ob die getroffene Auswahl ein (ENTWEDER ODER) oder ein (ICH KOMME ZU ALLEN) ist, oder sonstwie.

Doodle


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Cooles Teil, kannte ich nicht


----------



## JENSeits (26. Januar 2012)

Mir ist alles wurscht! Habe dieses WE Zeit!

@ chucky: Viel Spaß!! 

@ Surfi: kneifst du jetzt? ich dachte wir machen Sonntag Morgen ne Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte doch gesagt das wir am Samstag eingeladen sind, da komm ich Sonntag morgens nicht raus.
Daher ja auch Freitag Abend, oder Sonntag Abend.
Samstag Vormittag fahr ich in Deister.

So wie die Abstimmung bis jetzt aussieht wird doch sowieso Freitag Abend werden


----------



## JENSeits (26. Januar 2012)

Nehme es zurück. mein Fehler! Friede auf Erden?

Naja, dann muss ich Sonntag wohl alleine nach Porta (die Ecke) .. 

Einigt euch mal bitte schnell für Morgen Abend, mann muss ja auch mal planen können!


----------



## Xeleux (26. Januar 2012)

also ich find 18 uhr passend  & bring auch noch zwei freunde mit ...


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Alle klar, ich hau jetzt hier mal einen raus.

Freitag 18 Uhr Start am Parkplatz B239 direkt hinter der Fußgängerbrücke. 
Für die Menschen mit Navi:

Am Strubberg
Lübbecke

Ich bitte um kurze Rückmeldung, damit wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen.


----------



## slang (26. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal mit abgestimmt. Das Ganze gilt aber nur, wenn halbwegs Wetter ist, ich fahr nicht ne 3/4 Std mit dem Auto da hin, um dann durch Schneeregen und Graupelschauer zu biken


----------



## JENSeits (26. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei, egal welches Wetter!


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, egal welches Wetter!



Freitag 18 Uhr, richtig?


----------



## JENSeits (26. Januar 2012)

Jaha!


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> also ich find 18 uhr passend  & bring auch noch zwei freunde mit ...



Dann sind wir mit Jens schon 5


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Januar 2012)

Herr, lass Freitag werden  

Über 60 Posts für eine Terminabstimmung. 

*sorryichkonntenichtanders* 

Hoffentlich wird's jetzt auch dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Herr, lass Freitag werden
> 
> Über 60 Posts für eine Terminabstimmung.
> 
> ...



Oller Rumstänkerer 

Aber 60% der Teilnehmer für Freitag sind mit einem Post ausgekommen. Und 66,6% von denen haben hier noch nie gepostet


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Jaha!



Moin Jens,

vielen Dank für Deine Einladung zum heutigen Nightride. Ich werde allerdings heute nachmittag mit einem Kollegen in den Harburger Bergen Biken und bin somit für heute Abend raus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Herr, lass Freitag werden
> 
> Über 60 Posts für eine Terminabstimmung.
> 
> ...



Na wenigsten Bewegung im Thread


----------



## markus.we (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin heute Abend auch dabei - wurde weiter oben schon angekündigt...


Xeleux schrieb:


> also ich find 18 uhr passend
> 
> 
> 
> ...






JENSeits schrieb:


> Naja, dann muss ich Sonntag wohl alleine nach Porta (die Ecke) ..


Sonntag morgen/mittag Richtung Porta würde ich auch mitkommen.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

Ihr werdet mich hassen und Chucki bepudern vor lachen. 
Ich muss das date platzen lassen oder später treffen. 
So wie es ausschaut bin ich nicht vor 19 Uhr zuhause. 
Das heist vor 20 Uhr könnte ich nicht da sein. 

Jens kennt sich ja gut aus um Lübbecke, der wohnt da ja fast. 
Also ihr kommt somit nicht für tutti. 

Was machen?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2012)

gebe ich mal kein Kommentar zu ab!

Ich werde trotzdem hinfahren! Bleibt 18Uhr? Oder was ist euch lieber?



LG Jens, der dann wohl den Guido macht


----------



## Xeleux (27. Januar 2012)

18 uhr steht ,


----------



## ohropax (27. Januar 2012)

Ich komme auch auf 18:00. Falls es wegen Verkehr etwas länger dauert, wartet ihr bitte? Ich komme hier nämlich nicht reserve-früh-vorzeitig weg. Ich schicke euch mal gerade per PN meine Mobilnummer. Jens, beginnt deine Nummer mit .... ja tut sie ....? Dann habe ich die...


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2012)

Wir warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gebe ich mal kein Kommentar



Ja Sorry. 
Bin leider Job mässig nicht so leicht aufgestellt wie ein Azubi. 

Später könnt ihr ja nicht. 

Aber ist ja ok die Gruppe bestimmt.  
Wir fahren bestimmt noch zusammen das Jahr.


----------



## poekelz (27. Januar 2012)

(muhuahahaha!)

Gewonnen!

Euch anderen viel Spass!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2012)

Und wie war der Nightride von Heute?


----------



## ohropax (27. Januar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gewonnen!


Wie kommst denn auf des schmale Brett? 

Wir waren zu fünft, Temperatur und Untergrund ok, gut für die Reflexe. Laune top.


----------



## ohropax (27. Januar 2012)

Es läuft daraus hinaus, dass wir, sofern nix akutes wettertechnisch dagegen spricht, Sonntag wie geplant morgens ab 11:00 fahren. Wir, das sind wir von heute und wohl die, die für Sonntag Interesse angemeldet haben.

Am besten setzen wir die Sonntagsgeschichte im Stammtisch fort, ich tippe da mal was.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Euch anderen viel Spass!



Danke, den hatten wir definitiv! 
War eine sehr entspannte aber lustige Runde, das wird wiederholt! 

Hier mal die 4 Reflektoren am Gipfel 







LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

Ich bin so stolz auf euch! 

Ich habe die verlorene Zeit genutzt und den Evo Kit ins Enduro eingebaut. 

Somit kann ich mich morgen im Deister mit "Real Steel" auf's Maul packen 

Darf ich den Sonntag noch mitfahren?


----------



## ohropax (27. Januar 2012)

Aber nur, wenn du auch teils den Guido machst...

Aber: Ich dacht, du kannst Sonntag nicht so früh? Gewissen?

lg,
Marcus


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

Ja war auch so. 

Aber durch die Nummer heute habe ich bei meiner Frau einen gut und muss somit morgen nicht mit erzähl ich euch beim Biken. 

Rest Stammtisch.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

Mein kleiner Rückblick auf den Nightride ... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18814/h


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

So wir hatten Heute wieder eine sehr geniale Runde! 
Danke an alle Mitfahrenden! Alleine wäre ich wohl keine 3 Stunden bei -3°C unterwegs gewesen 


Heute Abend bruache ich keinen Nightride mehr!


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Und Jens, wie gefallen dir die Trail`s dort?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

2 kannte ich doch schon, andere bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Aber feine Sachen, im Sommer bin ich wohl öfter da anzutreffen 

Wo warst du?


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Gestern Deister Einschlag mit Pferdekuss auf Schulter.
Nicht wirklich schlimm, aber zum fahrn auch nicht schön.

Brauch unbedingt ein FF, ganze Fresse voll Schnee gehabt, wenn da ein Stein gelegen hätte wärs das gewesen mit dem Gebiss.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

wäre ein Post wert gewesen, muss ich ehrlich sagen. so standen wir da und wussten nicht ob du kommst oder eben nicht!


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

@ Surfjunk:

kleine Trailrunde um Lübbecke dieses Wochenende? Oder am See ne Runde drehen?


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Day or Night 

Bock auf Lutthersche Egge by Night?


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Da wirds wohl auch kalt 
Mal sehen was das Wochenende bereit hält, dann könnte man die Egge by Night fahren!
Aber dann bitte auch bei dem Termin bleiben!


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Reicht ja dann 1-2 Stündchen, da wird schon kalt genug werden.

Dann meld dich.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Ich würde hier einfach schonmal in die Runde fragen wer sonst so dabei wäre?!

Plan: So nah wie möglich einen Parkplatz an der Egge finden und dann rauf zum Trail. Runter heizen und wieder hochfahren / schieben. Das dann ein paar mal wiederholen oder andere nette Trails in der direkten Umgebung fahren! 
Zeit und Tag steht noch nicht fest


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Jens du meinst Krause Buche und schnellen Peter, richtig?
Die Egge fährt man nicht rauf und runter sonder folgt die ganze zeit dem Kamm. 

Rauf runter ist weiter hinten.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Egal, Hauptsache ordentlich bergab! Gerne auch Fullface-taugliche Trails ...


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Dann treffen Bergkirchen und rüber zur Egge. 
Dann Fullface taugliche da ein paar mal runter. 
Und zurück. 

Ist dann aber eher was für tagsüber. 

By Night reicht die Egge schon. 

Was machen?


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

dann eben Tagsüber, mir wurscht!

Anspruch sind meinerseits nur Trails bergab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen ob wir da was reissen können bei dem Wetter. 

Also machen wir DH lastiges Programm.

Dann Parken wir auch näher dran.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Dann packst mal wieder rüber in den Tourentreff. 

Vielleicht wollen noch ein paar andere sich mit uns den Arsch abfrieren


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2012)

Jemand Böcke auf nen kurzen NR heute um 17h ab Parkplatz Wiehenbrücke?

Von mich aus auch früher, muss weg hier ist die Bude gerade übervoll mit Kids.


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2012)

...für die die gestern nicht fahren waren und heute bei dem tollen Wetter arbeiten müssen 


Jemand Böcke auf nen NR heute (Montag) so ab 18:30h Parkplatz Wiehenbrücke (B239, Lübbecke)?


----------



## dertobi78 (19. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...für die die gestern nicht fahren waren und heute bei dem tollen Wetter arbeiten müssen
> 
> 
> Jemand Böcke auf nen NR heute (Montag) so ab 18:30h Parkplatz Wiehenbrücke (B239, Lübbecke)?


 

Hallo,

ich bin dabei. 18.30 am Strubberg ??

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (19. März 2012)

OK - hoffe ich bekomme den Akku bis dahin noch voll, sollte aber kein Prob sein, da ich nur etwas nachladen muss.


----------



## dertobi78 (19. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> OK - hoffe ich bekomme den Akku bis dahin noch voll, sollte aber kein Prob sein, da ich nur etwas nachladen muss.


 
Alles klar,
sollte es später werden, wäre es schön, wenn du dich kurz meldest.

Von Lübbecke aus bin ich erst einmal gefahren. finde also die Strecke nicht alleine. 

Schreibe dir meine Nr. per PN.

Bis später, Tobi


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2012)

Alles klar, hast meine auch gerade bekommen.

Nur noch mal zur Motivation für alle anderen:

Das ist die letzte Möglichkeit zu halbwegs christlicher Zeit einen NR zu machen, am kommenden Wochenende wird die Uhr auf Sommerzeit umgestellt und dann ist es sofort bis 20:00 Uhr hell!!


----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2012)

Haha 

Schade das die Dämpferteile Heute noch nicht gekommen sind und nochmal mitm Trial ne Runde fahren im Wald sagt mir nicht zu - Gestern hat gereicht!


Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2012)

War ne geile Tour,Tobi!


----------



## dertobi78 (20. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> War ne geile Tour,Tobi!



Jupp, fand ich auch. 
Müssen wir bald wiederholen.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> Jupp, fand ich auch.
> Müssen wir bald wiederholen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße, Tobi



Falls Du auch tagsüber fährst  , meld Dich einfach. 
Dann häng ich mich bei Euch an. 

Later


----------



## Surfjunk (26. März 2012)

Jemand Lust heute Abend nen kleinen NR einzulegen?

Vorzugsweise so um Bergkirchen und Lutherische Egge.
Gebe mich aber auch mit dem Lübecker oder Löhner Umland zufrieden.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. März 2012)

Muss mal schnell einen Rückzieher machen, gerade Besuch bekommen.


----------



## poekelz (29. Oktober 2012)

Wo ich grad so aus dem Fenster schaue, ist wohl schon wieder Nightride-Zeit!

Mal die Lampen aufgeladen und vom Surfjunk bekomme ich auch immer noch meine Streuscheibe (wenn er noch weiß wo der die eingelagert hat), dann kann´s bald mal wieder in den dunklen Wald gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist bei mir auch geplant! 
Können dann gern zusammen fahren gehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wo ich grad so aus dem Fenster schaue, ist wohl schon wieder Nightride-Zeit!
> 
> Mal die Lampen aufgeladen und vom Surfjunk bekomme ich auch immer noch meine Streuscheibe (wenn er noch weiß wo der die eingelagert hat), dann kann´s bald mal wieder in den dunklen Wald gehen!



Die liegen hier brav verpackt im Schrank.

Du vergisst das ja immer genau so wie ich wenn wir uns dann mal sehen


----------



## discordius (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Nightride-Saison ist ja bereits eröffnet. Seit gestern ist es sogar soweit, dass ich bei Dunkelheit losfahren muss, vorher hatte ich immerhin noch 30 Minuten Tageslicht. Bisher habe ich aber noch niemanden abends getroffen, gebt also mal Bescheid wenn ihr fahrt.
Wer übrigens noch eine neue Lampe sucht, die Niteye B20 kann ich bisher sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. November 2012)

Du willst Nightride?
Auf Super Trails?

Gugst du ---->hier


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Oktober 2013)

So Ihr Lutscher 

Die Nightride Saison kommt mit grossen Schritten auf uns zu.

Es wird früher dunkel und ist aber noch einigermassen warm und trocken.

Wie gross ist den hier so das Interesse mal was am nächsten Wochenende, voraus gesetzt wir haben nicht Wetter, mal in der Gruppe durch zu starten?

Im Grunde habe wir 3 Gebiete wo man gut fahren kann.

1. Um Lübbecke mit dem bekannten Trails.

2. Um Bad Oeynhausen auf Natur Trails mit ein paar Abfahrten, oder aber bis zum Denkmahl rüber. Nachts ein toller Anblick 

3. Oder wir bügeln die Hasenkanzel by Night, für mich das reizvollste Thema 

Schreit doch mal alle hier wer Bock hat und dann versuchen wir mal ein Datum zu finden.


----------



## the_Shot (9. Oktober 2013)

Interesse besteht! Muss nur mal schauen ob ich das zeitlich hin bekomme.


----------



## Zyran (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn meine Ersatzteile bis zum Wochenende eingetroffen sind bin Ich dabei.


----------



## finflo (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich starte heute eine Runde durch den Wald. Wer mitfahren möchte, ist gern eingeladen.

Start: 18:30
Ort: Kunsthalle BI
Länge: 3-3,5h
Geschwindigkeit: Fortgeschritten + Ambitioniert, berg hoch wie runter! Kurzgesagt, ich bin ein sehr ungedultiger Mensch und warte nur sehr ungern.
Equipment: Eine Ordentliche Lampe ist pflicht!


----------



## wolfi (22. Oktober 2013)

finflo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...Kurzgesagt, ich bin ein sehr ungedultiger Mensch und warte nur sehr ungern....



moin,
nix für ungut, aber das hört sich sehr syphatisch an
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2013)

wenigstens weiss man von vornherein worauf man sich einlässt


----------



## finflo (22. Oktober 2013)

> moin,
> nix für ungut, aber das hört sich sehr syphatisch an
> gruß
> wolfi



das mag wohl so sein...Aber bin lieber für klare Fakten mit wenig Blumen herum, als dass sich dann alle Partein ärgern/ irgendwas passiert! Und ja, ich habe keine Lust nach jedem Anstieg und nach jeder Abfahrt warten zu müssen. Das habe ich schon zu oft gehabt...

Ansonsten bin ich eine sehr angenehme und gesellige Persönlichkeit...

Gruß Flo


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

finflo schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich eine sehr angenehme und gesellige Persönlichkeit...
> 
> Gruß Flo



...sag´s du das über dich selber oder andere auch?


----------



## finflo (22. Oktober 2013)

> ...sag´s du das über dich selber oder andere auch?


wir können gern zusammen eine *gemütliche *Sonntagsrunde drehen und anschließend ein Bierchen trinken. Dann kannst du dich selber davon überzeugen!

Ich würde darum bitten, dem Grundtenor dieses Threads wieder näherzukommen. Deshalb das Angebot steht:



> ich starte heute eine Runde durch den Wald. Wer mitfahren möchte, ist gern eingeladen.
> 
> Start: 18:30
> Ort: Kunsthalle BI
> ...



Gruß Flo


----------



## wolfi (22. Oktober 2013)

viel spaß


----------



## DaCrazyP (22. Oktober 2013)

Damit ich nicht alleine fahren muss, warte ich auch mal gerne. Zu zweit + X ist es doch immer lustiger. Und es gibt auch genug Leute die (leider) auf mich warten müssen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. Oktober 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Damit ich nicht alleine fahren muss, warte ich auch mal gerne. Zu zweit + X ist es doch immer lustiger. Und es gibt auch genug Leute die (leider) auf mich warten müssen .



Unterschreib.

Auf Radtouren wo ich im Vorhinein schon meine Leistungsfähigkeiten bescheinigen soll hab ich keinen Bock. Mach das ja auch nur zum Spaß und der soll erhalten bleiben. 

Vielleicht hat sich finflo etwas im Tonfall vergriffen und es anders gemeint als es hier rüber kommt.


----------



## finflo (23. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen!



> viel spaß


Vielen Dank! Den hatte ich!




> Vielleicht hat sich finflo etwas im Tonfall vergriffen und es anders gemeint als es hier rüber kommt.


Ja, es ist vielleicht falsch rüber gekommen bzw. überspitzt dargestellt. Aber die Beschreibung war: "Fortgeschritten + Ambitioniert" Und da ich mich nur ungern mit Menschen auseinander setzen möchte, die mit Baumarktequipment etc. kommen oder aber 1. mal im Monat auf dem Fahrrad sitzen, habe ich versucht, den wortlauf "Fortgeschritten + Ambitioniert" zu unterstreichen. 

Ich betreibe meinen 2-Radsport auch unter der Pespektive "Spaß"! Nichts desto trotz steht bei mir auch ein wenig Ergeiz und Trainingsanspruch dahinter. Das dazu ein gewisses Geschwindigkeitslevel/ Fahrkönnen notwendig ist, welches natürlich bei jedem Mitstreiter individuell ist, weiß glaube ich jeder von euch. Meiner Erfahrung nach macht eine Gruppenfahrt nur dann Spaß wenn genau dieses Level in einem bestimmten Korridor streut. Deshalb habe ich die Charakterisierung "Fortgeschritten + Ambitioniert" gewählt.    

Ich gelobe zukünftig Besserung!

Ich bitte darum, wieder zum Kerninhalt dieses Threads zu kommen!

Gruß Florian


----------



## the_Shot (23. Oktober 2013)

Und, genügend Racer gestern Abend am Start gewesen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte ja nicht. Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi. 
Bin heute Abend meinen ersten Nightride gefahren. 
War sehr spannend. Gerade, wenn es bergab geht und schnell wird, steigt der Nervenkitzel enorm. 

Gruß, Kiwi. 



Mobil gesendet.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Bin heute Abend meinen ersten Nightride gefahren.
> War sehr spannend. Gerade, wenn es bergab geht und schnell wird, steigt der Nervenkitzel enorm.
> 
> ...



Siehste... jetzt kannst du mich doch bestimmt besser verstehen


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Oktober 2013)

Yepp!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2013)

Na, wer erkennt wo wir gestern abend zünftig abgefahren sind? Die Wilma ist unglaublich bergab


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2013)

Da Rabbit Pulpit?!


----------



## wolfi (31. Oktober 2013)

3 x hasenkanzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (31. Oktober 2013)

Jup, würde Ich auch sagen.


----------



## Xeleux (6. November 2013)

Ich werde heute mit einem Kollegen um Lübbecke herum,  Start 18:30 Uhr, vom Wanderparkplatz ein wenig die Trails unsicher machen. 
Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen. 
Voraussetzung ist natürlich das es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. November 2013)

Zyran schrieb:


> Jup, würde Ich auch sagen.





wolfi schrieb:


> 3 x hasenkanzel





kris. schrieb:


> Da Rabbit Pulpit?!


----------



## Dennis32 (12. November 2013)

Morgen Abend Nightride in Lübbecke, falls wer mit möchte...
Start Ca 16:30 - 17:00 am Parkhaus oder so...


----------



## Dennis32 (13. November 2013)

Niemand? Alleine ist ********....


----------



## Surfjunk (13. November 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Niemand? Alleine ist ********....



Dennis, bleib entspannt!
Ich sitze noch zwischen Stuttgart und Köln fest, frag nicht wo; ich weiss selber nicht wo ich hier gerade bin.
Mein Sohn hat mir heute geskypte das mein neuer 6400Lumen China Böller angekommen ist.

The next Nighride is Mine


----------



## Dennis32 (14. November 2013)

Ich bin entspannt.


----------



## poekelz (15. November 2013)

Also wenn ihr mal an einem DIENSTAG loswollt - ich könnte so gegen 17h bei Barre´s Brauwelten (meistens voll), bzw. am Wanderparkplatz Schützenstr./Neuer Kirchweg in Lübbecke sein.

Allerdings brauche ich einen Vorlauf von einem Tag, da dann ich meinen Hobel einen Abend vorher ins Auto schmeißen muss.


----------



## Dennis32 (15. November 2013)

Dienstags bin ich raus, Abendschule.... Kann nur mittwochs oder von Fr bis So


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (15. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mal an einem DIENSTAG loswollt - ich könnte so gegen 17h bei Barre´s Brauwelten (meistens voll), bzw. am Wanderparkplatz Schützenstr./Neuer Kirchweg in Lübbecke sein.



Hmmm, damit könnte ich mich anfreunden!
Muss aber noch ein anderes Licht haben. 
Was kleines, helles für den Helm. 
Vorschläge?


----------



## Dennis32 (15. November 2013)

EBay Art nr. 331047508825

Finde sie super für das Geld, aber leider 2 Wochen versand, da aus HK


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2013)

Habe die jetzt gerade neu. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121163392381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Wenn ich die mit meinen alten Chinaböller vergleiche glaubt man, man hatte vorher eine Kerze an.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2013)

Was ist den mit Samstag oder Sonntag Abend?

So rund um Lübbecke, oder Luthersche Egge, oder Bad Oeynhausen?
Oder Muschi Runde neue Mühle, grüner See und über die Burg zurück.


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. November 2013)

Orkan brauchste für den China Bölller noch nen Adapter? 
Überlege auch mal mir son Ding zuzulegen. 

Ansonsten ist im Moment nix mit Fahren wegen kein tretbares Rad


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2013)

Ja für den letzten brauchst du einen. 

Ich hatte aber noch zwei von den anderen Lampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (16. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was ist den mit Samstag oder Sonntag Abend?
> 
> So rund um Lübbecke, oder Luthersche Egge, oder Bad Oeynhausen?
> Oder Muschi Runde neue Mühle, grüner See und über die Burg zurück.



SA-Abend, also heute ist Mutterns Geburtstagsfeier und SO-Abend ist immer Tatort inner Glotze


----------



## tommi101 (25. November 2013)

Moin...
Suche noch einen Mitfahrer für Nightrides aus Oerlinghausen.
Hat jemand Bock und Zeit?


----------



## Dennis32 (26. November 2013)

Freitag Abend wollen wir zu zweit einen Nr in Lübbecke starten, wer mag ist herzlich eingeladen... Treffpunkt ist das Parkhaus Ost, so gegen 17:20-17:30...


----------



## Surfjunk (26. November 2013)

Shit da bin ich noch nicht mal Zuhause.


----------



## Dennis32 (26. November 2013)

Wann denn?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. November 2013)

Komme aus Köln so gegen 20 wieder.
Was ist den mit Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Dennis32 (26. November 2013)

Samstag oder Sonntag fahre ich dann doch lieber mittags ;-)


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2013)

Wollte den morgigen, erstmal wieder letzten trockenen Abend für nen 2-3 Std Nightride nutzen.

Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen?

Dachte an eine lockere Runde rund um den Eisernen Anton mit ein paar Trails darin...


----------



## poekelz (27. Oktober 2014)

So Winterzeit, es geht wieder los, deshalb hole ich den Fred mal wieder aus der Versenkung.



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andlie (27. November 2014)

Jemand Zeit und Lust am Freitag 28.11.2014 (also morgen) um 18.00 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe zu starten? Ca. 2 Stunden durch die Senne nach Oerlinghausen/Schopketal und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

